# Premillennialism, Antinomianism, and the Last Judgment



## Ed Walsh (Oct 28, 2017)

Good morning,

I have been reading through Rushdoony's commentaries on the Pentateuch with much profit these past few months. This morning I want to share the last few paragraphs of his take on Leviticus 9:1-24 - The Glory of the Lord. He makes some telling observations on the any-minute view of the return of Christ and the final judgment:

The great appearance of God’s glory is to come with Christ’s second advent. It follows thus that Christ’s return is also the Last Judgment. It is the full expression of both His covenant law and judgment and also of His grace and deliverance. It is an ugly fact that premillennialism has partially separated the return of Christ (the “rapture”) from the Last Judgment because the two are inseparable. The glory of God fully unveiled and revealed cannot be a secret event, nor a harmless one. Amos in his day saw the folly of antinomian expectations:

18. Woe unto you that desire the day of the LORD: to what end is it for you? The day of the LORD is darkness, and not light.
19. As if a man did flee from a lion, and a bear met him; or went into the house, and leaned his hand on the wall, and a serpent bit him.
20. Shall not the day of the LORD be darkness, and not light? Even very dark, and no brightness in it? (Amos 5:18–20)​
Gideon had better sense. When he saw, on a limited basis, the glory of the Lord, in the appearance of “the angel of the Lord,” he, knowing himself to be a sinner, feared that he would die (Judges 6:19–23). Jerusalem saw God the Son in His incarnation, rejected Him, and perished. Those who look to the “any moment” return of Christ in order to be raptured out of the world’s sin and grief are asking for their damnation. Christ’s Great Commission (Matt. 28:18–20) is a mandate for work, not escape.

Rushdoony, R. J. (2005). Commentaries on the Pentateuch: Leviticus (pp. 92–93). Vallecito, CA: Ross House Books.​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dachaser (Oct 28, 2017)

Ed Walsh said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have been reading through Rushdoony's commentaries on the Pentateuch with much profit these past few months. This morning I want to share the last few paragraphs of his take on Leviticus 9:1-24 - The Glory of the Lord. He makes some telling observations on the any-minute view of the return of Christ and the final judgment:
> 
> ...


Those viewpoints and concerns would be for Dispensational premil, but not Historical version that a majority of the ECF held with, and what some Reformers have held also.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 28, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Those viewpoints and concerns would be for Dispensational premil, but not Historical version that a majority of the ECF held with, and what some Reformers have held also.



I know. But thanks!


----------



## Dachaser (Oct 28, 2017)

Ed Walsh said:


> I know. But thanks!


Looking back over my own walk with the Lord, amazing just how strong once held to all of that stuff that you mentioned here.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 28, 2017)

Ed Walsh said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have been reading through Rushdoony's commentaries on the Pentateuch with much profit these past few months. This morning I want to share the last few paragraphs of his take on Leviticus 9:1-24 - The Glory of the Lord. He makes some telling observations on the any-minute view of the return of Christ and the final judgment:
> 
> ...


Not all premills or even Dispensationalists would agree. However, I have run across some sentiment that it is not the church's job to help anybody just save souls. While an extreme example, similar things are there because it is believed that only if the world gets worse then, Christ will come to rapture believers. In their thought process it is good if Christ comes sooner (undoubtedly) by not doing things.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Oct 29, 2017)

Ed Walsh said:


> Those who look to the “any moment” return of Christ in order to be raptured out of the world’s sin and grief are asking for their damnation.




That’s a bit of a stretch, don’t you think?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 29, 2017)

Andrew P.C. said:


> That’s a bit of a stretch, don’t you think?



I am sure that Rush was speaking of those who so wish, but along with that wish is a desire for many billions of people to instantly face judgment without Christ. I hope for better things in the future. Maybe even in the not too distant future. At least that is my daily hope and prayer.


----------



## TheOldCourse (Oct 29, 2017)

Ed Walsh said:


> I am sure that Rush was speaking of those who so wish, but along with that wish is a desire for many billions of people to instantly face judgment without Christ. I hope for better things in the future. Maybe even in the not too distant future. At least that is my daily hope and prayer.



And they cried with a loud voice, saying, How long, O Lord, holy and true, dost thou not judge and avenge our blood on them that dwell on the earth?

We ought to pray for the conversion of sinners and advance of the Gospel, but I also do not believe that it is wrong to anticipate eagerly the day when Christ will come in judgment to avenge the sufferings of his bride and rescue the weak and broken-hearted from their oppressors. The psalmist and many of the prophets certainly did. The Day of the Lord is a fearful but also a glorious day, and far be it from us to believe that something else may be "better." I can pray for the conversion of friends, family, and the nations and yet also say maranatha while I trust in God's wisdom in his timing.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 29, 2017)

TheOldCourse said:


> And they cried with a loud voice, saying, How long, O Lord, holy and true, dost thou not judge and avenge our blood on them that dwell on the earth?





Andrew P.C. said:


> That’s a bit of a stretch, don’t you think?



That's fair. I say this to both you and Andrew P.C. - I too long for the final consummation, for it will be fantastic beyond all belief. But you both must know the type of fundy that is so caught up with the coming of the Lord that they are of no earthly good - Μαρὰν αθα

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOldCourse (Oct 29, 2017)

Ed Walsh said:


> That's fair. I say this to both you and Andrew P.C. - I too long for the final consummation for it will be fantastic beyond all belief. But you both must know of the type of fundy that is so caught up with the coming of the Lord that they are of no earthly good - Μαρὰν αθα



Certainly I do and I think much of what you say is a good corrective to them. I am also concerned, however, about those whose eschatology would cause them to cry "wait, Lord Jesus!" rather than "come." I don't mean to imply that of you in any way, but some who take similar lines of reasoning far beyond proper bounds end up there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Dachaser (Oct 31, 2017)

TheOldCourse said:


> And they cried with a loud voice, saying, How long, O Lord, holy and true, dost thou not judge and avenge our blood on them that dwell on the earth?
> 
> We ought to pray for the conversion of sinners and advance of the Gospel, but I also do not believe that it is wrong to anticipate eagerly the day when Christ will come in judgment to avenge the sufferings of his bride and rescue the weak and broken-hearted from their oppressors. The psalmist and many of the prophets certainly did. The Day of the Lord is a fearful but also a glorious day, and far be it from us to believe that something else may be "better." I can pray for the conversion of friends, family, and the nations and yet also say maranatha while I trust in God's wisdom in his timing.


The Blessed Hope of the church is the Second Coming of Jesus, and regardless A Mil or Pre Mil/Post Mil, we all wait and hope for that day.


----------



## Dachaser (Oct 31, 2017)

Andrew P.C. said:


> That’s a bit of a stretch, don’t you think?


Many of the Church who see the Rapture event also are heavy into soul winning, and do get involved in helping to meet needs of those who are now say hurting, injured, homeless, as its not like they just hang out on their roofs each day.


----------

